# PetzLife Oral Care Gel!!!!!!!!



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

I work at a chain pet store and I've had my eye on the PetzLife Oral Gel. It's so expensive but Sammy's teeth are so horrible and I know tartar and plaque can affect a dgo's organ in the long run. So, I spent the $30 and bought it. 

I started using it TWO days ago and I'm already seeing results!! Despite the cost, and for your dog's sake, the money is totally worth it!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah that stuff is amazing!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

You should definitely check out ebay! I got a bottle from Ebay for less than $20


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

oh wow, I paid $30 for it...


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

lucidity said:


> You should definitely check out ebay! I got a bottle from Ebay for less than $20


Yep.. I got mine off Ebay for $10.99 +shipping. And that one little bottle lasts MONTHS  My girls get a 1/4 tsp every night before bed..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Do your dogs actually like it? I got it for my cat and Cherokee came up to me all full of excitement to see what treat I may have and when he got a whiff of it, he shook his head and ran away.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say he liked it but he tolerated it much more than the Pet Dental Oral Spray that I originally gave him. 

Which flavor did you give to them? The peppermint or the salmon flavor?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

thebunnyexpert said:


> I wouldn't say he liked it but he tolerated it much more than the Pet Dental Oral Spray that I originally gave him.
> 
> Which flavor did you give to them? The peppermint or the salmon flavor?


I have "Original flavor". I haven't used it on Cherokee because his teeth stay clean from eating raw bones. I had to put it on my cat's paws and she refused to lick it off for as long as I was watching but, it was off her paws the next day. I gave up but, maybe I will try again......


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I buy the original flavor.. My girls seem to like it.. Maggie LOVES it.. She'll do just about anything for another taste of it.. Zoey likes it about as much as she likes carrots.. She'll beg for it, take it and eat it, but not with the gusto she would were it a piece of chicken.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

Like I said, Sammy would rather a nice hip/joint treat instead of the gel. As instructed, I don't let him eat for a 1/2 hour afterwards. When the 1/2 hour is up, I give him a Greenie and that scrapes off the loose brown stuff. I really love using the gel AND the Greenie together.


----------



## vanessaf (Feb 7, 2010)

I am always up for trying different products for my dogs teeth. I would like to get this if I can get it for under $20, depending on how long it lasts. I would like to state my experience with several types of teeth products for dogs.

I got my Yorkie at a year old, he had plaque on his teeth and nasty breath. For the first year I had him I just gave him *Greenies*, and his plaque just got worse (this is with brushing once every 2 weeks on average). I *do not *think the Greenies help at all so I just give them as treats to the dogs I dog sit for.

I was worried he would need an expensive teeth cleaning, so I scraped all the plaque off his teeth with some tweezers and started over. I then bought *CET Hextra Chews and CET Enzymatic Toothpaste Vanilla-Mint flavor*. His teeth, a month or two after daily brushing and chews, are white. I also give him bully sticks once in a while instead of the chews. they seem to help too. I really like the toothpaste, it smells delicious!!


----------



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

I recommend ProDen PlaqueOff (http://www.smartpakcanine.com/Produ...ents-_-Oral Hygiene-_-plaque offiq_id=8468639). There are other places to buy it... I usually amazon.com it and pick the cheapest one. It really does work, and is pretty cost effective.


----------



## Riley222 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought some from Amazon it was like $17 for the 4 oz bottle. My dogs teeth are not bad and I brush them but they could be better. I am excited to try it!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I FINALLY found this stuff on ebay for a reasonable price ($25, as opposed to the $40+ I've been finding), so I've ordered it. Corona has just turned 3, and when she was at the vet yesterday, he pointed out the little bit of tartar that is starting to show up on her teeth.

I really hope this stuff works.


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

Petzlife is great- my dogs prefer the spray over the gel.

Leiber III is the same but twice the cost.

It (they) is (are) the only product (s) that I know of which makes the tartar soft enough to scrape off with your nail.

I might get myself some of the human version of the petzlife stuff- am a smoker so need something...


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I tried Petzlife religiously for a long time with my 4 dogs. It did nothing but drain my checkbook. Cha ching.....I saw no difference in my dogs teeth. I think they got worse. I had heard such great reviews about it. Now I have switched to the CET products and plain ole teethbrushing. 

I guess it works for some and not others. I still have a bottle and a 1/2 left. What I did notice was that their breath was better.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

LOVE Petzliffe here. Huge fan.


----------

